# Sudden occasional bedwetting in 11 YO boy?



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

So, my 11 YO DS suddenly seems to have started wetting the bed at night. He hasn't done this for years, and even then it was a very occasional thing. For the last couple of months its happened maybe 1 every week or 2. So not a lot, but frequent enough to be a potential concern. Has this happened to anyone else? Maybe some sort of uneven growth spurt? Sleep issue? Reaction to stress? He is pretty unhappy at school right now, no other big stressors. Not sure if I should ignore it, schedule a medical exam or a psychologist appointment (he does have a psychologist he knows from some school issues last year).

Thoughts? Advice?


----------



## MamasBoys (Dec 29, 2005)

My 11 year old has done the same thing, but he only stopped wetting the bed regularly about a year ago. I attribute it to something having to do with his growth. It seems that bedwetting runs in our family and despite everything I have tried, nothing has helped, so I plan to give it time and see what happens.


----------



## Callimom (Sep 14, 2004)

I suggest talking with a doctor who may want to test him for diabetes. Is he showing any other physical/medical symptoms?

In anycase I would want to rule out medical issues.

Best wishes

Karen


----------



## McGucks (Nov 27, 2010)

Um, is it possible that it is not urine? Maybe he is having wet dreams or something like that? I guess you would know the difference, but 11 years old it not too young for that kind of thing. Good luck. He must feel really bad about it.


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caedenmomma*
> 
> Um, is it possible that it is not urine? Maybe he is having wet dreams or something like that? I guess you would know the difference, but 11 years old it not too young for that kind of thing. Good luck. He must feel really bad about it.


Its definitely urine -- given the smell. I thought about the possibility of wet dreams as well, but the smell is very clear. Hasn't happened for the last few weeks though, so I'm tentatively chalking it up to stress.


----------



## betmina (Mar 1, 2011)

My 9 year old DSS has done this, not often but he does it from time to time. He says he's dreaming he's peeing and he thinks that hes in the bathroom and just goes. SO told me he used to be a bedwetter as well so no worries there.


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

Not a boy, but when I was that age, I went through a bedwetting stage. I remember being in a very deep sleep and just not able to wake up in time. Maybe a growth spurt or hormones?


----------

